# Dichi Goldens



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

There are many happy Dichi families here. I'd suggest calling and talking to Dick. Keep trying, it's best to hear from the horse's mouth so to speak.

I don't think that their dogs are 'red' like you were initially looking for, but they are beautiful.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Late last week and into this weekend were the Chicago shows, so I imagine Dick and Chris were there. I'd give them a couple of days to catch up and then try calling again.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This link should help you somewhat:

What's New?

I own a Dichi golden - my Flora - and while my personal experiences with them prevent me from recommending them as a breeder, I am a lone wolf. There are MANY happy Dichi families on this forum and I am sure they will chime in here.

As Tahnee said, their dogs are in no way red but they are stunning. I can't tell you how much attention Flora gets based solely on how she looks, lol. :


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Victor is a beautiful Dichi golden - my Melody is not a light golden - Victor is her father

Victor

I cannot say enough good things about Dick and Chris and the work they do. Their pups are wonderful. Chris was at the show in Chicago. She always responds within a few days - but I would give her time to regroup from last week.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> This link should help you somewhat:
> 
> What's New?
> 
> ...


You have really been through it with Flora. It makes me so sad. She is lucky you love her!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> You have really been through it with Flora. It makes me so sad. She is lucky you love her!


I honestly think Flora's just a lemon (and I say that with love)! She behaved differently than most pups from day 1 and I can't really blame her health problems on anyone but genetics and luck of the draw.  Dichi goldens are normally very healthy.

She's a sweet baby and I wouldn't trade her for the world.

Thanks for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My two Dichi pups (ages 3 and 2) are very healthy. As a matter of fact, the only time they have been to the vet is for their annual exams. Gracie had a strain when she was a puppy that went away with rest - she was jumping and rough housing. 

I also want to clarify - Kim, you state that Flora's troubles are genetic, but do you have proof of that? Was testing done? Has anyone else come forward? I just feel it's wrong to blame the breeder - you may feel the need to and I understand that - but unless you are absolutely certain, it's not fair to the breeder. This is my opinion and since you expressed your thoughts, unfortunately, I have to respond, because the Dichi family is dear and no one here has experienced anything close to what you retell on this forum. I am sorry - but I don't believe it given what I have experienced with you and all I know about Dichi and their values.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Marty's Mom said:


> My two Dichi pups (ages 3 and 2) are very healthy. As a matter of fact, the only time they have been to the vet is for their annual exams. Gracie had a strain when she was a puppy that went away with rest - she was jumping and rough housing.
> 
> I also want to clarify - Kim, you state that Flora's troubles are genetic, but do you have proof of that? Was testing done? Has anyone else come forward. I just feel its wrong to blame the breeder - you may feel the need to and I understand that - but unless you are absolutely certain, its not fair to the breeder. This is my opinion and since you expressed your thoughts, unfortunately, I have to respond, because the Dichi family is dear and many of us have had experienced anything close to what you retell on this forum. I am sorry - but I don't believe it given what I have experienced with you and the Reents.


My comment of "it's genetics" was actually meant to be as benign as possible, but since it's impossible for you not to stick your nose in things, yes, actually one of Flora's littermates was diagnosed with a luxating patella. I found this out very soon after I found out Flora's diagnosis. Unfortunately the user no longer gets on GRF so I can't ask them to corroborate my story. For your information Flora was diagnosed with bilateral PL at the age of 10 months. Fortunately her right knee is relatively stable. I asked the vet what could cause such an issue. Her response? It's a congenital disorder. Who am I to question an accredited veterinarian? So I believe her.

I have had MULTIPLE issues with Flora. It's really difficult for me to imagine that they're all my fault. Sensitive stomach, urinary tract problems, luxating patella, _potentia_l hip dysplasia (she was tentatively diagnosed so I will not say this is a sure thing), MMM (positively diagnosed by a vet but... I don't know if I truly believe she has it), the list goes on. As I said in my previous post I genuinely think Flora is a lemon. I could tell she was different the first day I got her. She hid in small corners for a couple of weeks, cried constantly and was very slow to develop physically. * I don't think that her issues appropriately reflect the breeder's dogs' health.* That said, I did not care for the way they treated me during Flora's knee problem and I absolutely refuse to explain myself or apologize for my feelings. I think it's lovely that your dogs are well and healthy, and I would give my left arm for Flora to be healthy like them.

To the OP: I am sorry that your thread has been hijacked. It is my fault. I was trying to help you out but accidentally inserted my personal opinions into the thread and after that it got sidetracked. I will not post on this thread any longer. Good luck with your search!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Marty's Mom said:


> I also want to clarify - Kim, you state that Flora's troubles are genetic, but do you have proof of that? Was testing done? Has anyone else come forward? I just feel it's wrong to blame the breeder - you may feel the need to and I understand that - but unless you are absolutely certain, it's not fair to the breeder. This is my opinion and since you expressed your thoughts, unfortunately, I have to respond, because the Dichi family is dear and no one here has experienced anything close to what you retell on this forum. I am sorry - but I don't believe it given what I have experienced with you and all I know about Dichi and their values.


I think Kim was trying to be tactful and only mention that she thought the cause was genetic. Kim goes out of her way to not tread on the Dichi name despite her journey with Flora. She possesses such cooth and respect despite such trying of times.

Genetics are a tricky thing, no matter how sound the parents are- we don't know why some things happen and some things don't. Luxating patellas are something that we don't screen for as a breed- but maybe it should be! There is always a possibility that when you mate two dogs- their genetic traits can cause some problems. Recessive genes, sneaky buggers.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a wonderful golden from Dick and Chris called Gable. He is just wonderful and a beautiful Golden. i know that Race and Brandie just had a litter that is going home in the next few weeks. Not sure who they are breeding next but I would highly recommend them as a breeder and a lover of goldens. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I think Kim was trying to be tactful and only mention that she thought the cause was genetic. Kim goes out of her way to not tread on the Dichi name despite her journey with Flora. She possesses such cooth and respect despite such trying of times.
> 
> Genetics are a tricky thing, no matter how sound the parents are- we don't know why some things happen and some things don't. Luxating patellas are something that we don't screen for as a breed- but maybe it should be! There is always a possibility that when you mate two dogs- their genetic traits can cause some problems. Recessive genes, sneaky buggers.


Thank you for trying to soften the tone here - I find it very difficult when the subject is brought up. You see, I encouraged Kim to contact Dichi for her pup. I also spent time with her - a full afternoon - and we wrote often. Flora, who was just a baby, was taken on hikes - two hour hikes. I was on one of them and it was exhausting. Our hearts where in the right place - intentions good - but clearly a misktake with a young pup. I also read about the possible problems - the question is asked, and then it becomes the issue. Oh gosh - it is just my opinion. How else do I defend the good name of my breeder? I, too, have tried to be tactful. I have a lot more insight and perspective than most people but unfortunately, I cannot comment. I just ask you keep an open mind and consider all the very happy families with Dichi pups. I do not enjoy this - but the posts occur every time Dichi is mentioned.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Well let me say that I love my two from Dichi. They have been the best tempered and overall healthy dogs. My oldest does have a sensitive stomach and developed arthritis in the last few years but I think that is normal for aging and the breed. In my opinion any breeder, even the best could have unforeseen genetic difficulties along the way in their breeding even with clearances.

I am heartbroken that I am about to lose my precious 11 1/2 year old Magic to Lymphoma which is normal for Goldens unfortunately. She was extra special to myself and Dick and Chris because they raised her for the first 8 months and then allowed us to choose her. I thank God all the time for the hard work that Dick and Chris do and for the gift of my girls. They have made my life so rich and blessed.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyone just speak for themselves and their own experiences, please. Everyone has a right to express their viewpoint based on their own experience. It is wonderful if you have great dogs from a particular breeder, and it is nice to say so. If you are struggling with the same breeder and that is your experience, that is valid as well. No one is an expert on someone else's dog.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a six month old DICHI pup from Race/Moula litter and not only do I love Dundee but I also love Chris and Dick. They are very knowledgable and willing to try to trouble shoot with owners of their pups. Their assistance does not stop with the purchase of the pup. When I was there they had only one red Golden and that was Victor. Up to that point in his breedings he had not thrown any red pups. So if your heart is set on a certain colour (red) this probably is not the breeder for you. If you are open to a Golden that will meet other all other points of a very well bred dog continue to get in touch with Dick and Chris. I don't feel that you will be disappointed. Good luck in your search and the joy of having another Golden in your life, be it from the DICHI kennel or another that you find.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry MagicClover. Our Collie, Lad, went blind and had arthritis and stomach problems as he aged. It was a very difficult time for us. My heart goes out to you.

I too, feel richly blessed by Dick and Chris. I chose their pups became of temperment - I was truely afraid to ever own another pup before I met them because of previous experience. Health was also very important. Everything else - their beauty, color - that was all a bonus. 

My first visit with Dick and Chris was two hours long. They introduced us to all of their dogs - each one, individually. Their property is designed all around the dogs - they even have a swimming pond for the pups. I cannot say enough good things about these wonderful people - Dick and Chris Reents - and their Goldens.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Marty's Mom said:


> Thank you for trying to soften the tone here - I find it very difficult when the subject is brought up. You see, I encouraged Kim to contact Dichi for her pup. I also spent time with her - a full afternoon - and we wrote often. Flora, who was just a baby, was taken on hikes - two hour hikes. I was on one of them and it was exhausting. Our hearts where in the right place - intentions good - but clearly a misktake with a young pup. I also read about the possible problems - the question is asked, and then it becomes the issue. Oh gosh - it is just my opinion. How else do I defend the good name of my breeder? I, too, have tried to be tactful. I have a lot more insight and perspective than most people but unfortunately, I cannot comment. I just ask you keep an open mind and consider all the very happy families with Dichi pups. I do not enjoy this - but the posts occur every time Dichi is mentioned.


I promised myself I would not post here but I feel I must elaborate on something you said here - for the second time. We went on one hike, which I too agree was WAY too long. I am one of those people that does not speak up about certain things - we were walking and you seemed happy so I did not want to say "I need to turn back." As such, our walk went on too long. Please don't try and twist it into something it's not, MM. I don't want people envisioning me taking my 4 month old puppy out and dragging her around on 8 mile hikes every day. I absolutely did not do that. I believe the first long hike I took her on was... when she was around 8 months or so, and by "hike" I always meant an off-leash walk around a path. Lol, I wasn't like, making her climb mountains for hours on end.

Ugh, I don't know why I'm explaining myself! I'm done here, and I apologize if I have offended anybody. I just hate having my treatment of my best friend, Flora, being questioned by someone who hardly knows me.


----------



## chwtom (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't mean to steer the conversation away from Flora...but does anyone know who they are breeding this time?

I have to say I was a little annoyed because I call and sent an email asking specific questions, and all I got back was a form letter email a week later. I'm sure they are great breeders based on the feedback here, but it wasn't a great first impression.

Last, this is none of my business, but since it's the internet I'll give my opinion anyway. Flora's owner did nothing wrong here. She said that her experience with Dichi was an outlier, and said that her puppy was more of an anomaly than anything that's a trend with the breeder. I am not looking for all sunshine and rainbows, I'd like to be informed of both the good and the bad with whomever we get our dog from. And finally, saying issues are genetic does not imply fault on the part of the breeder. I thought Flora's owner was polite and respectful in how she handled this and conveyed information.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

chwtom,

If you are interested in further contact with Dichi, I would give them another call. They were out of town last week at the shows in Chicago. I am sure they receive a number of inquiries and they probably sent the letter out just to get the information to you. If I recall, I did not know who my pup would be bred to. I had to complete an application and meet them first - and then I found out an approximate time when I could expect a pup - as there were other individuals/families ahead of me. 

Kim, our walk was on March 1, 2009. It was at Blackwell Forest Preserve. You had walked there before with Flora around Marsh Lake and wanted to show me. It was beautiful - but it was long and we never got to Marsh Lake - we did turn back. My journal shows our walk was 3.6 miles (each way). I wore a pedometer as I always do. Flora was off leash but she just sorta trailed behind us. My three dogs were very tired - but it was a good walk. I admired your knowledge of nature and you offered to take me and Cindy on your next hike. I just felt I couldn't keep up with you. But we did talk - alot about Flora and I tried to be helpful to you in answering your questions - I am no expert at all - I have shared that small window of time as I saw it. I know you love her and don't question your care - or your Vet. I go to a reputable Vet and yet I know I might get another answer from a higher authority - just as it is in working with any professional - be that a physician or an attorney. They don't have all the answers - they do make mistakes - they argue and disagree with each other. I am married to an attorney and have worked with attorneys many years - you can get two "experts" in the same room and they will disagree. I do believe that some Vets will error on the side of caution - just as doctors do. I had a surgery in my 20's that I was told many years later was unnecessary. It was a painful surgery. I had to let it go. Where do I start? Who do I believe? Some things we just don't have the answers to. 

Flora was no "lemon" - not the puppy I saw - and she is a clearly a beautiful dog and very well cared for today (by the pictures you share here.)


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

chwtom said:


> I don't mean to steer the conversation away from Flora...but does anyone know who they are breeding this time?
> 
> I have to say I was a little annoyed because I call and sent an email asking specific questions, and all I got back was a form letter email a week later. I'm sure they are great breeders based on the feedback here, but it wasn't a great first impression.
> 
> Last, this is none of my business, but since it's the internet I'll give my opinion anyway. Flora's owner did nothing wrong here. She said that her experience with Dichi was an outlier, and said that her puppy was more of an anomaly than anything that's a trend with the breeder. I am not looking for all sunshine and rainbows, I'd like to be informed of both the good and the bad with whomever we get our dog from. And finally, saying issues are genetic does not imply fault on the part of the breeder. I thought Flora's owner was polite and respectful in how she handled this and conveyed information.


If you decide to go with DICHi they can't tell you most of the time who the parents will be as first you will have to have your interview/meeting with them. They are choosy of who they place their pups with. If you are approved then you will be placed on a waiting list for sex of your choice. They always have a waiting list and do not breed just to have puppies to sell. I was placed on the list last June and did not recieve my pup until October and that was because they happened to have a litter with 7 males no females otherwise my wait would have been longer. I can say the wait was well worth it but this may not be for you. If you are on the list and getting close to receiving a pup they will let you know when they ultasound the bitch to comfirm she has pregnant. Of course thay will not know at that time the sexes but they will try to keep you posted. Meet them and their dogs and then decide if this is the breeder for you.


----------



## chwtom (Feb 25, 2011)

Marty's Mom said:


> chwtom,
> 
> If you are interested in further contact with Dichi, I would give them another call. They were out of town last week at the shows in Chicago. I am sure they receive a number of inquiries and they probably sent the letter out just to get the information to you. If I recall, I did not know who my pup would be bred to. I had to complete an application and meet them first - and then I found out an approximate time when I could expect a pup - as there were other individuals/families ahead of me.
> 
> ...


So you are saying suggesting she permanently injured her dog and the Vets are wrong because they are being cautious?

I just came for advice, not to get in the middle of a personal argument. But I must say, you are being out of line here.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What we all have learned on this forum is that puppies continue to grow and develop for months after their birth. During their growth period, puppies are at risk from bone and joint disorders - some inherited and some from injury. Excessive walking can cause injury to a puppy. If anything, a condition can become more severe. 

Kim stated that she didn't question her Vet. My point was the Vet may not know. 
The reputation of a very fine breeder has been tainted and it has been going on for two years - and the story evolves. I am a very kind and sympathetic person. I also believe in fairness. I so dislike breeder bashing - and it is so easy to slip into that mode of discussion with no real knowledge of what really is going on. I don't think I am out of line at all. I have not been disrespectful - I have not told Kim to go away and keep her nose out of it. Those of us who love our Dichi pups cannot even celebrate that here without her inserting her story - and it is done in a way just to plant a little doubt. That is Kim's right - just as it is my right to share my personal experience.

I will say no more here. I have better things to do.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't want to read anymore of the personal comments from one dog owner to another. It is beyond the scope of anyone here to diagnos anything except the owner with her vet. If it is too upsetting to read the viewpoint of someone who has a different experience with a breeder from one's own, it is a good time to use the ignore button. When comments can be read/ perceived as a personal fixation or vendetta that transpires every single time the topic of the other person's dog is raised, it does no favors to the breeder. Rather than try to silence the other person, focus on your own positive experiences with your own dog, and do not target another individual and create a hostile environment for her.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I don't want to read anymore of the personal comments from one dog owner to another. It is beyond the scope of anyone here to diagnos anything except the owner with her vet. If it is too upsetting to read the viewpoint of someone who has a different experience with a breeder from one's own, it is a good time to use the ignore button. When comments can be read/ perceived as a personal fixation or vendetta that transpires every single time the topic of the other person's dog is raised, it does no favors to the breeder. Rather than try to silence the other person, focus on your own positive experiences with your own dog, and do not target another individual and create a hostile environment for her.


Well said!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All of the recent posts remind me that bad things DO happen to good breeders. I posted my own experience with patellar luxation under golden health, etc yesterday.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> All of the recent posts remind me that bad things DO happen to good breeders. I posted my own experience with patellar luxation under golden health, etc yesterday.


Exactly-I always tell people: if a breeder who has been around for awhile tells you they have NEVER produced (fill in the blank with one of the common golden issues such as hip or elbow dysplasia, cataracts, heart problems, low thyroid, etc) to RUN, because it just isn't true. Breed Goldens long enough, and bad stuff will happen. It's the nature of the beast. And I think it is important for people to realize this.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I don't want to read anymore of the personal comments from one dog owner to another. It is beyond the scope of anyone here to diagnos anything except the owner with her vet. If it is too upsetting to read the viewpoint of someone who has a different experience with a breeder from one's own, it is a good time to use the ignore button. When comments can be read/ perceived as a personal fixation or vendetta that transpires every single time the topic of the other person's dog is raised, it does no favors to the breeder. Rather than try to silence the other person, focus on your own positive experiences with your own dog, and do not target another individual and create a hostile environment for her.


You will not be reading another single comment from me on this forum, as I will not be participating any further. It has become such a negative experience for me. As a moderator, one would expect you to be impartial, but I know you have long taken an interest in Kim's story - hence her now calling Flora a "lemon". 

No one comments about taking a 13 week old pup on long hikes but I suppose it is easier to just blame the breeder. My only regret is that in standing up for what I believe is right and sharing my personal experience, the wrong people have been hurt. Hostile? Yes. It has become a hostile place for me, as well.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Gretchen I would really be sad if you left.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hugs to you dear Dichi friends. MagicClover - I just can't participate in this anymore. I'll see you on FaceBook : )


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

No matter how carefully a breeder screens their stock, there are going to be dogs with health problems. The real question is how careful and ethical the breeder is and what the rate of problems is. Dichi, by all accounts, does wonderfully in the health department.

The fact that Flora has some issues isn't a black mark on Dichi, and Kim has always been super careful to say so. Bilateral LPs, particularly when they've shown up in two dogs from the same litter, are clearly caused by a congenital issue, but ALL breeders have congenital problems in some of their dogs, and they strive to improve them. Nobody produces consistently perfect litters with 0% incidences of the major problems in the breed. All lines have some combination of joint issues, cancer issues, eye issues, etc. Ideally, Dichi has noted the appearance of these LPs and will take it into account when continuing on with related dogs.

As Linda so effectively put it, the existence of a problem in a breeder's dog speaks more to the breeder's honesty. Kim doesn't receive (so far as I know) threats from Dichi not to talk about issues with Flora, and there's been no attempt to hide or suppress the information. Just like when LJilly's Tango came up lame with ED, even though she came from Topbrass, one of the most successful and influential field breeders in the breed's history. LJilly's open discussion of Tango's problems doesn't reflect poorly on Topbrass. In fact, the way they handled it (refunding Tango's purchase to help pay for her surgery) says much more about them than the ED itself. My Jax has distichias and mismarks, even though his breeder has never (to my knowledge) bred a mismarked dog or one with distichias. I knew that going in (which is not a luxury you always get with a congenital problem), so we worked it out together before I even took him.

So Flora's problems are no black eye to the breeder nor to other Dichi owners. We never know exactly how much of a problem is congenital and how much is environmental, but as long as we're telling the truth to the best of our abilities, I don't think it's out of line to be open about our dogs' problems.

And I think LJilly's earlier response was a pitch-perfect act as a moderator. It's her responsibility to help all voices be heard and to help prevent personal conflicts from disrupting the board, and she has done so quite impartially and kindly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> No matter how carefully a breeder screens their stock, there are going to be dogs with health problems. The real question is how careful and ethical the breeder is and what the rate of problems is. Dichi, by all accounts, does wonderfully in the health department.
> 
> The fact that Flora has some issues isn't a black mark on Dichi, and Kim has always been super careful to say so. Bilateral LPs, particularly when they've shown up in two dogs from the same litter, are clearly caused by a congenital issue, but ALL breeders have congenital problems in some of their dogs, and they strive to improve them. Nobody produces consistently perfect litters with 0% incidences of the major problems in the breed. All lines have some combination of joint issues, cancer issues, eye issues, etc. Ideally, Dichi has noted the appearance of these LPs and will take it into account when continuing on with related dogs.
> 
> ...


Very well said, Brian!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I should add on top of what I've already said: I would be very bummed if Gretchen left over this thread or these disagreements.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

_


tippykayak said:



No matter how carefully a breeder screens their stock, there are going to be dogs with health problems. The real question is how careful and ethical the breeder is and what the rate of problems is. Dichi, by all accounts, does wonderfully in the health department.

Click to expand...

_Thank you, Brian - and yes, Dichi does wonderfully in the health department. They have been breeding for more than 30 years. They genuinely care for their dogs. 

Dick Reents is very talkative and proud of their dogs and wants any prospective owner to know everything there is to know. Can you imagine someone walking the property with you - showing you where the dogs live - introducing you to every single dog? When we were there - and I have two dogs from Dichi so I've been through this experience twice - he talked about their personalities, physical attributes, health, accomplishments. This is their passion. The work they do so resonates with my heart. I thought when I met them - yes, if I were a breeder, this is the only way I would do it. These are very good people, Brian, and it absolutely breaks my heart to read what I have read for almost two years now. What is even more disappointing is that breeders represented here - who I feel have very strong breeding programs and are right up there with the Reents and the best of the best - they don't take a stand for their own colleagues. Why is that? Breeders who know them and are in the same region - am I so old fashioned? Why don't people show loyalty - especially when someone is worthy of your loyalty. That, is my opinion. 

I understand the disappointment - but I have lived this, too - right here. It's the totality of the statements made - and my own personal interaction, that has made it hostile for me to participate. 

I am a kind person - I do believe most people see that. I myself have had a Schutzund bred Shepherd that had to be put down and yet, I moved on - a long time ago - and not once did I ever mention the breeder's name - because I will never know what went wrong. We had a behaviorist tell us our Shepherd was basically mentally ill. We went to court three times for that pup. I never asked for a replacement dog - reimbursement - or even an apology. My gosh, all we wanted was a normal life with him - I would have done anything to have that - anything - absolutely - and nothing else mattered. 

I say a silent prayer of gratitude for Dick and Chris and our Goldens - yes, our lives have been richly blessed by them. 


Thanks again - for your kind words and your wisdom. And to those who have written me - thank you. From the bottom of my heart, thank you for just being supportive, whether you agree or not - it doesn't matter. You were very kind.

You know, we cannot control what happens in our lives - but we can choose how we view those events - we can choose our thoughts and the energy we put into those thoughts. I truly believe this.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Marty's Mom said:


> Thank you, Brian - and yes, Dichi does wonderfully in the health department. They have been breeding for more than 30 years. They genuinely care for their dogs.


I don't think that's ever been disputed. Kim's experience and yours contrast pretty significantly. I would _so_ like to believe that your experience and Kim's, no matter how far apart they are, can both coexist on GRF. I really believe we all learn from contrasts like that, even when they're extreme. The world is full of irreconcilable differences, but I think we can rise above those differences without compromising our principles and believe the best of the other person, as you seem to be trying to do. And our Goldens help us believe in the best in others, which makes GRF a special place for me.

And I believe that LJilly has really tried to make a welcoming space for that big divide in her post, even though in your eyes it seemed to side with Kim. I do know her from "real" life, so I'll admit to being biased in favor of her good character, since I've seen it displayed countless times. I think she (and I know I) would prefer that you stay and provide a counterpoint to what Kim's saying. Hearing both perspectives, even though they contradict on a few points, is better for all than just hearing one perspective.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I don't think that's ever been disputed. Kim's experience and yours contrast pretty significantly. I would _so_ like to believe that your experience and Kim's, no matter how far apart they are, can both coexist on GRF. I really believe we all learn from contrasts like that, even when they're extreme. The world is full of irreconcilable differences, but I think we can rise above those differences without compromising our principles and believe the best of the other person, as you seem to be trying to do. And our Goldens help us believe in the best in others, which makes GRF a special place for me.
> 
> And I believe that LJilly has really tried to make a welcoming space for that big divide in her post, even though in your eyes it seemed to side with Kim. I do know her from "real" life, so I'll admit to being biased in favor of her good character, since I've seen it displayed countless times. I think she (and I know I) would prefer that you stay and provide a counterpoint to what Kim's saying. Hearing both perspectives, even though they contradict on a few points, is better for all than just hearing one perspective.


 
Brian, you're just good - so wise - so level headed. Again, thank you. 

I have admired you and Lilly - from afar - for the three years I have been on this forum. I have nothing but the utmost respect - even if I do feel there was a bit of a blur in the roles - but its hard to shush a woman like me - in all honesty, I cannot say I could have done any better. And this - I do believe, Brian.

". . . Goldens help us believe in the best in others"


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

woops - edited the same post thinking it wasn't there.


----------

